# New interesting photo gallery



## PhotoOOI (Oct 16, 2006)

Just found a new photo gallery of a friend that I wanted to share. If you can take a look and provide comments, he would really appreciate it... Pictures from Moscow, Russia; southern France; Cannes, France; and others. I enjoyed it. Hope you'll like it too.

Here's a preview:
*No preview since you are not showing your own work*


----------



## Digital Matt (Oct 16, 2006)

You have to provide a link to his photo gallery.


----------



## PhotoOOI (Oct 16, 2006)

Oops. Forgot to give the link to the site.

Here it is *no longer since it does not show your own work*


----------



## benaccent (Oct 16, 2006)

this links to a rally shot and not the site


----------

